# Soaping



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I started soap making in the spring and this is a sample of some of my first cold process soaps. These are packaged and ready to give to cousins who are visiting this weekend.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice thought....Beautifully packaged.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice. I'd like to see pic of them before they are wrapped. Do they have a fragrance?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Really nice do they smell wonderful?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Could you share the recipe please? Thanks


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely presentation.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Look beautiful.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

They look very nice- well wrapped. I love homemade soap - I have made the melting kind from the craft store but never the lye base soap- My favorite is oatmeal/vanilla but I recently bought lavender at a craft show and love it- what are these?


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Everything about these is gorgeous! You are so crafty.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I have found that the handmade soaps friends have given me last a long time if left to dry. They always do no perfume ones for me, sometimes an herbal scent I can handle or fruit like lemon. Yours are packaged very chic!


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for your nice comments. Normally I scent my soap with essential oils. This soap was scented with essential fragrance instead. It is called "white Tea". I like the scent. It is light and I think appropriate for summer. 

Soaping is great fun to formulate and make. I have always loved buying special soaps - now I make my own. 

I am working on a Tea Tree soap formula right now. Tea Tree Oil is very good for rashes, etc. I am designing this one for my husband who has sensitive skin and manages to get Poison Ivy every summer. He needs the astringency to help the Poison Ivy and some emollients for his sensitivity. 

I highly recommend soaping to anyone looking for another hobby.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Where did you learn to make soap? Your bars are beautiful. Have you thought of opening a shop to sell your soaps?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I use tea tree oil and peppermint and lavender in a spray bottle with dawn dish washing soap and water as a freshner in my chicken coop. Lavender and peppermint are natural disinfectants. Also helps my coop smell wonderful and my girls like it to. I also throw some mint leaves from the garden in there they use it between the eggs when they lay. Yes they are spoiled.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

barcar said:


> Where did you learn to make soap? Your bars are beautiful. Have you thought of opening a shop to sell your soaps?


Thank you for your kind words. I am still learning and experimenting. I may eventually sell some soap simply because I love making it and cannot possibly use it all for family and friends gifts. Soaping, like knitting is addictive.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Great packaging!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love your soaps!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I love homemade soap. Yours look beautiful. I buy from a a store on ebay.. Lemon poppyseed is wonderful. I don't know what cold process means. Can you explain? Thanks.
What breed is your dog on the left? She looks a lot like my aussiedoodle.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Mevbb said:


> I love homemade soap. Yours look beautiful. I buy from a a store on ebay.. Lemon poppyseed is wonderful. I don't know what cold process means. Can you explain? Thanks.
> What breed is your dog on the left? She looks a lot like my aussiedoodle.


The cold process method is when the heated oils and lye solution are prepared separately and cooled to the temperature you desire for the soap. Then they are mixed together until thick enough to add other enhancements. There is also a hot process. I have never tried it. A crock pot is used in the hot process.

I too like Lemon Poppyseed. It has a wonderful sent and is a nice exfoliating soap.

The dog you asked about was a rescue dog almost 15 years ago and his breed is a bit iffy. We think he has some kind of Terrier in him and maybe some poodle too. Whatever he is he is a wonderful guy. He is our "senior".


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Your presentation is lovely. 
We started using soap made by a local crafter a year or so ago and now it's the only thing we use. My DH has sensitive skin, too, and he loves it.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Can't believe you're a newbie. They look so professional.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

There are really pretty. I love handmade soaps and like to find them when traveling.


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

I have been making my own soaps for 40+ years since the only soaps available were either too harsh or scented with chemical scents. The internet is a good source for lessons and recipes. Once you have mastered the basics, you can develop your own combinations to suit your skin type. I have found I can tolerate several essential oil fragrances. Lavender is a favorite of mine and I also combine it with a bit of cinnamon for something different. I sold soaps on the internet and locally but no longer as the market is saturated. Have fun and enjoy knowing what is in the products you use on your skin


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Soap makes such a great gift.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Look really nice


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful packaging!

I took a soap making class a few years ago. Wow! It's a lot of work! Kudos to you.

Hazel


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

I haven't made any yet, but I've been thinking about trying it since someone posted about it a month or so ago.

For those interested in looking into it further, here are two good resources:

http://www.soapqueen.com/
http://www.brambleberry.com/


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh so pretty - how creative you are!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I have been gifted handmade soap from one of the women my husband works with. This year, I bought several bars. My favorite is the Lavender oatmeal for shaving in the shower. My favorite face soap is a eucalyptus blend. She grows her own herbs/flowers to use and has a small still for essential drippings (not big enough to distill oil only) that she uses.

Last year at Christmas time, my husband brought home a "gift" soap. He had to get it out of the house quick. It was made with patchouli and my allergies went wild.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful soap, another hobby I'd like to try but can't find time for. I love the pampering of the chickens that someone else mentioned. Mine need some pampering.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I use tea tree oil and peppermint and lavender in a spray bottle with dawn dish washing soap and water as a freshner in my chicken coop. Lavender and peppermint are natural disinfectants. Also helps my coop smell wonderful and my girls like it to. I also throw some mint leaves from the garden in there they use it between the eggs when they lay. Yes they are spoiled.


How interesting! I don't have any chickens  but i will try putting some tea tree oil, peppermint and lavender in some Dawn.
I make my own laundry detergent, liquid version and love creating fragrance blends with different essential oils.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I absolutely love Tea Tree Oil. It cleared up a skin problem I had a couple of years ago and I continue to use it. I even buy Tea Tree Stick Deodorant from Swansons. Since I use Tea Tree Oil liquid body bath regularly, I no longer have that skin problem. Some day I would like to try making soap. I would definitely experiment with some of the herbs and essential oils besides the Tea Tree Oil. I was going to make my own skin lotion and bought all the ingredients, but have still not gotten around to making it. I really like the way you packaged your soaps. They will make nice gifts.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Just read this recipe tonight.
http://www.diyhomeworld.com/how-to-make-tea-tree-soap/


----------

